# Drei-König-MTB-Winterrace 2011 / Bad Griesbach



## Niederbayer (24. November 2010)

Bad Griesbach hat eine neue Attraktion. Neben dem 24h-MTB-Rennen
 findet nun am Dreikönigstag (6.1.2011) das Drei-König-MTB-Winterrace statt. Auf einem 43km langen Rundkurs können sich Aktive, Sportbegeisterte und Hobbyfahrer messen. Nach den ruhigen Festtagen und den stürmischen Neujahrsfeiern, ist dies eine gute Gelegenheit erfolgreich in die neue Saison zu starten.

http://www.drei-koenig-mtb.de/
http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=kwa24hmtb-rennen


----------



## Niederbayer (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder von den ersten Testfahrten

http://www.drei-koenig-mtb.de/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=67:hhhh&Itemid=131


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomes123 (15. Dezember 2010)

schon zu sehen


----------



## Niederbayer (16. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Teilnehmer/-innen und noch Unentschlossene, am 19.12.2010 werden wir versuchen einen gemeinsame Testrunde auf der Wettbewerbsstrecke zufahren. Aktuell haben wir recht viel Schnee - kann also mühsam werden. Wer also Lust und Zeit hat ist hierzu herzlich eingeladen:

Tag: Sonntag, 19.12.2010
Start: 11:00 Uhr
Wo: Am Startpunkt des Rennens (Wohfühltherme Bad Griesbach)


----------



## Schoasdromme (16. Dezember 2010)

Wieviele Teilnehmer haben sich denn bis jetzt angemeldet?
Und wie macht ihr das beim überqueren der Schnellstraße ?
Straßensperrung?


----------



## McMicro (22. Dezember 2010)

Die B388 wird jeweils mittels Unterführungen gequert, bei den anderen Gefahrenstellen gibt es Streckenposten. Momentan haben wir ca. 30 Anmeldungen. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mitmachst, wird bestimmt spassig


----------



## tomke (23. Dezember 2010)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Liebe Teilnehmer/-innen und noch Unentschlossene, am 19.12.2010 werden wir versuchen einen gemeinsame Testrunde auf der Wettbewerbsstrecke zufahren. Aktuell haben wir recht viel Schnee - kann also mühsam werden. Wer also Lust und Zeit hat ist hierzu herzlich eingeladen:
> 
> Tag: Sonntag, 19.12.2010
> Start: 11:00 Uhr
> Wo: Am Startpunkt des Rennens (Wohfühltherme Bad Griesbach)



Wie war die geplante Testrunde? Ist die Strecke fahrbar?


----------



## Niederbayer (24. Dezember 2010)

tomke schrieb:


> Wie war die geplante Testrunde? Ist die Strecke fahrbar?



Die Testrunde war lustig aber schwer fahrbar.
Ich denke wer im Winter mit dem Bike unterwegs ist kennt genau die Situationen. Fahren in einer Traktorspur und was passiert wenn man mal daneben fährt, Tiefschneepassagen bei Verwehungen, aufgeschüttete Schneehaufen in der Spur und und und... Schiebepassagen haben auch ihren Reiz. Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und eine MTB-Rennen erwarten wie man es im Sommer gewohnt ist.
Unser Winterrennen wird in jedem Fall anders - je nach Wetter und Schneelage.

In jedem Fall sollte der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## jjules (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja weil "schnell" ist definitv nicht... ich glaub das wird hart..


----------



## DanielYamaha (10. Januar 2011)

Schnee äh schee wars


----------

